# Hyge 100iu kits....



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi folks,

just need afew things clearing up if possible. Got a friend whos getting some Hyge GH in soon, 1st time GH use, female too. Spoke to her this morning and shes confirmed its a Hyge kit, she just needs to pick it up. Shes been told there 8iu amps, but the price shes paying for her kit means it cant possible be the 200iu kit which contains 8iu amps, has to be the 100iu kit.

i know Hyge, dont know which side of Hyge, are now producing 100iu kits, but these are 10x 10iu amps kits arent they?

also, which side of Hyge is producing the 100iu kits? Should there be a security sticker on the box with Hyge written on the amps or should there be no sticker and a pin wheel pattern on the amp lids?

i know how to spot the fake 200iu Hyge kits, but i know nothing about the 100iu ones and dont want my friend being ripped off with a fake kit.

anyone used the Hyge 100iu kits yet and does anyone have any legit pictures of the box and amps to post up for me to look at?

many thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Look here mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/81709-10iu-hygetropin.html


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

is it not a getropin kit they do 100iu kits


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ahh so its the Dr Lins counterfits side of Hyge that are producing them. So really the GH is just as good as any other?

i'll take some pics of her kit when she gets it.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Hyge makes 100iu kits? I use hyges but there 200.. never saw 100.


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

Clubber lang the pinwheel are doing 100iu as well as lin not sure if that means the end of getropin or hygene will still produce getropin.

The .com(cant put whole website but you should know the site) site has the pinwheel hyge in 100iu kits and they have brown tops and have a new security sticker check the site there brand new.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

criticalbench said:


> Hyge makes 100iu kits? I use hyges but there 200.. never saw 100.


yeah theyre fairly new'ish.


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

The 100iu kits are the new ones.Im currently using them.Theres no sticker on them but they def are good to go ... If you want i can take a pic of them and post it over here ...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

alextg said:


> The 100iu kits are the new ones.Im currently using them.Theres no sticker on them but they def are good to go ... If you want i can take a pic of them and post it over here ...


yeah pls take and post up a pic, just that the 100iu Hyge kit posted in the link above has the security sticker on the box


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

lol ... well it had the sticker about the validation ... i just saw it and scratched it ... went to the site and thats what it said :

*Please notice：** 15*-04*-52*-55* is true serial number! *

* Your inquiry goods： HYGETROPIN *

So i guess they were indeed good.I had some real nasty numb hands with 4iu.

Here's the pic ...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

cracking shot Alex, thanks


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

as you can see by the colour of her nail my friend picked her Hyge kit up. So far it checks out, Hyge on the amps with 10iu written/pressed in. Just waiting for her to check the security code, going to get back to me later.

anyone spot anything wrong with her kit? Pls say if so.


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like mine ...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Cant see any difference. What picture/logo is on the top of each of the vials?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my friends have Hyge written around the edge of the lid with 10iu in the centre.


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> my friends have Hyge written around the edge of the lid with 10iu in the centre.


like mine


----------



## teewoods (Jul 16, 2004)

tbh i wont touch hyge too many fakes - i know a source who openly admitted they bought legit serial numbers from a contact in the main company and used them to run their fake hyges.


----------

